# Anyone stayed at Club Optima at Bluegreen Odyssey in WI Dells?



## squierjosh (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm looking for a short spring break getaway next March and came across this resort. RCI's info is vague, as is the resort website. I'm trying to figure out if the indoor water park is part of the resort, or if resort guests get passes, or exactly how it works. 

Appreciate any info! 

Josh


----------



## got4boys (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, you get passes. You get four (4) wristbands at no charge to use at outdoor (seasonal) and indoor facilities.


----------



## poorguy (Oct 24, 2015)

We stayed there last year Spring Break.  I posted a review here on TUG.  As was mentioned you get 4 passes.  My experience was don't expect much.  It's not a "resort".  It's a converted hotel.  Small rooms and no amenities.  It is attached to the Mt Olympus hotel that you walk through to get to the water park.   We found the water park small and crowded.  Not as nice as either Great Wolf or Kalahari that we also visited on our stay.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 24, 2015)

at that time of the year, I think you  might enjoy Christmas Mountain better, or Wilderness if you could get it.


----------

